# When are they ready to Fledge?



## hoshikou (Feb 26, 2010)

*When are they ready to Fledge/be weaned?*

can anyone tell me when normaly do the parent birds stop feeding the babies?
so i can know in advance because I cant keep the new clutch apart from panda (the white face) so i need to get them tame for thier new owers. i am handeling them now once a day when i go into feed them but they havent left the nestbox yet.

once the parents stop feeding them i have just purchased a big cage to tame them in the house.

i have have kept the other 4 birds as they were not tame and dont feel that its fair to sell them now at 6 months or so to live in a cage and not be able to come out because they arent tame. and have been livinig in an avery.

i no the new birds will be going to live in a cage but if they are tame they can fly around someones house and be happy.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Fledging and weaning are different processes. Fledging is when the chicks leave the nest, usually at 4 to 5 weeks old but it can be a little earlier or a little later. They start learning to feed themselves after they leave the nest, and it usually takes about a month for them to become independent and not need parent feeding or handfeeding any more. Again, some babies may wean a little earlier and some may wean later.

After your babies fledge you need to provide easy-to-eat foods for them to experiment with. My experience is that eating from a cup is completely alien to them at first, but they take very naturally to food that's spread out on a flat surface like a table top or hung up in an easy to reach place.


----------

